# Which news station is your favorite?



## Davidius (Jan 18, 2008)

Which news station is your favorite?


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Jan 18, 2008)

MSNBC seems relatively balanced. I also like to watch Morning Joe.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 18, 2008)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> MSNBC seems relatively balanced. I also like to watch Morning Joe.



 

I like Tucker Carlson and Pat Buchanan.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 18, 2008)

I can barely stand to watch a minute of any of them. However I do watch Lou Dobbs on CNN from time to time.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 18, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I can barely stand to watch a minute of any of them. However I do watch Lou Dobbs on CNN from time to time.



Oops. I can't believe I forgot to put CNN on there.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm pretty much an exclusive Fox guy. I like having the diversity of libs. and cons. talking with each other. The "tragedy tv" aspect of the latest crisis _de jour_ run into the ground ("all OJ, all the time," or Natalie Holloway or B. Spears, or whatever) drives me nuts on all of the cable news stations. But nobody does election coverage and analysis better than Brit Hume and his crew.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

Sky Sports News - because it focuses on Premiership football (aka "soccer"), cricket and rugby - everything else is pretty useless.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 18, 2008)

I watch some FOX news in the morning but I know it costs me some IQ points. 
I watch Glenn Beck sometimes on CNN. 
IF I watch network news I watch that Charles Gibson guy which I think is ABC. 
I try to make myself watch as many different angles as I can.
Almost all of it comes with more opinion than news.

Probably get more out of reading the ONION.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 18, 2008)

None, I get my news from the net and from NPR.


----------



## tellville (Jan 18, 2008)

I watch/read online CTV News (Canadian Television Network) and listen to 980 AM News Talk Radio here in the Lower Mainland (Vancouver, BC area). I find them much more balanced then the super left wing CBC (Canadian Broadcasting Corporation), which, while being government owned does not shy away from its blatant bias. Our current Conservative Prime Minister refuses to have anything to do with them unless it is absolutely necessary (like during an election).


----------



## Josiah (Jan 18, 2008)

None. News comes to me from a local AM talk radio station.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 18, 2008)

None, I get all of my news from The Lindsey Report


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 18, 2008)

NBC is what we watch; it is not in the poll. But I wouldn't call it my favorite; if I had cable I'd probably watch Foxnews.


----------



## Narnian (Jan 18, 2008)

Radio - NPR makes the drive to work worthwhile. 

TV - Brit Hume on Fox News.

Internet - WashingtonPost.com


----------



## Augusta (Jan 18, 2008)

Josiah said:


> None. News comes to me from a local AM talk radio station.



 And also the internet. We have a local Drudge-like website called Orbusmax that is good for local stuff. We don't have television.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 19, 2008)

A little from the Net. Some for NPR. Charlie Gibson once in a while. Don't have cable.


----------



## jbergsing (Jan 19, 2008)

I picked FoxNews, however, they all seem more like entertainment shows these days with all the graphics and sound bites. What happened to reporting the news?


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 19, 2008)

Usually I read the *National Enquirer*, but I've been hanging out with Fox News for the most part. I must say though, Fox is getting trashy!!! I'll second you Mr. Bergsing!!!I am seriously disappointed. I think I might head back to old faithful....


----------



## Richard King (Jan 19, 2008)

This morning..Saturday...on FOX so called news - they had some bimbo explaining why you need to exercise and do physical activities based on your horoscope.

And then you get an update on Brittany Spears.

I hate how TV always goes to the lowest common denominator.

But yet there I am watching and taking in all the Jimmy Dean sausage commercials.


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 19, 2008)

Richard King said:


> This morning..Saturday...on FOX so called news - they had some bimbo explaining why you need to exercise and do physical activities based on your horoscope.
> 
> And then you get an update on Brittany Spears.
> 
> ...




I just bought two packs of the mild stuff myself today!!! Good sausturge!!


----------



## Bygracealone (Jan 19, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> None, I get all of my news from The Lindsey Report



: I actually used to be a member of the Church in CA that he co-pastored with his brother-in-law--"Tetelestai" 

Fox News is what we watch, but we don't watch it on Saturdays for the most-part since it seems to be less news and more entertainment.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 19, 2008)

I tend to not watch the news much but rather read it on the internet or listen to the radio, but when I do, I seem to gravitate toward Fox. I gave up on the other networks a long time ago because of the slanted reporting.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't have a TV. I get my news from NPR.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 19, 2008)

I have always watched FoxNews, but I have become disillusioned with it, especially during the coverage of the Presidential Primaries. They have always maintained a "fair and balanced" approach but they are just as bias in this election than the major networks. I may start my own media outlet and tell people the truth, which is what journalism is supposed to do.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 19, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Sky Sports News - because it focuses on Premiership football (aka "soccer"), cricket and rugby - everything else is pretty useless.




You back doored these "games" again Daniel!!!

I get my news from Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 19, 2008)

The Alex Jones Show

The comparison of Faux News to National Enquirer is apropos.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 19, 2008)

here is a sample of how trumped up reporting is IF you don't look at the fine print. I think I would be embarassed to report on this crumb of a smattering of a news bit.

http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/4906/nvqo0.jpg


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 20, 2008)

the internet.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 20, 2008)

bygracealone said:


> : I actually used to be a member of the Church in CA that he co-pastored with his brother-in-law--"Tetelestai"



Really? I pastored in the same area for a decade (Torrance). Where did you live?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2008)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> MSNBC seems relatively balanced. I also like to watch Morning Joe.



I guess it's in the eye of the beholder, but in my opinion MSNBC is by far the most left leaning of the cable networks. If you didn't know anything about him and simply became acquainted with him through that show, you'd never imagine that Joe was at the vanguard of the so-called "Republican Revolution" of 1994.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2008)

Spear Dane said:


> The Alex Jones Show



Might as well get your news from Coast to Coast AM!


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 20, 2008)

I prefer Fox News Channel. They may lean to the right a bit (Some here might say not nearly enough), but I still find them to be more balanced than the other networks. I dont care for Alex Jones OR Coast To Coast.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2008)

MICWARFIELD said:


> I prefer Fox News Channel. They may lean to the right a bit (Some here might say not nearly enough), but I still find them to be more balanced than the other networks. I dont care for Alex Jones OR Coast To Coast.



I think Coast to Coast must have been where I first heard of Alex Jones, maybe in connection with Bohemian Grove. 

Arguably Coast to Coast AM was sometimes worthwhile in the early 1990's before it was completely given over to the UFO stuff at which point I completely tuned it out. Art Bell used to give a lot of time to political topics and you could get exposure to things there that the mainstream media missed. The format lends itself to lengthy interviews (sometimes lasting several hours) that are impossible in other formats other than the internet, which wasn't much of a factor back then. At any rate it sometimes could be worth a listen if you couldn't sleep.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2008)

First let me say that I am sorry if what I am about to ask isn't true, but...

isn't NPR liberal? I could have sworn that I've heard that before, that it's dangerously liberal even. Could I be thinking of some other news program?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 20, 2008)

Adam,

You are absolutely correct and what you have heard is true. There is an obvious slant toward the militant homosexual agenda, pro abortion, tax and spend politics and progresivism. These characteristics are pretty easy to spot.

The reason I enjoy NPR, (and remember that my cognitive filters have been informed by scripture and reformed teachings), is that they offer in-depth reporting. Some of the stories they cover transcend ideology and I get to hear in-depth coverage of different issues around the world. They don't practice tabloid news with mere sound bytes and titillation. I weed through the bias and find some really well produced and researched news. I get to hear the backgrounds behind the story. I need more that just a sensationalistic report of some prurient scandal amongst the celebrities.

Fair and balanced doesn't exist anywhere in the news. I'm just not the ideolog I used to be.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 20, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Adam,
> 
> You are absolutely correct and what you have heard is true. There is an obvious slant toward the militant homosexual agenda, pro abortion, tax and spend politics and progresivism. These characteristics are pretty easy to spot.
> 
> ...



 I agree with Bob. NPR is liberal, however, just like all liberal thought e.g., theology, philosophy, history,etc... Liberals generally do a great job at research but come to wrong conclusions.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 20, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Adam,
> 
> You are absolutely correct and what you have heard is true. There is an obvious slant toward the militant homosexual agenda, pro abortion, tax and spend politics and progresivism. These characteristics are pretty easy to spot.
> 
> ...



And don't forget Car Talk!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 20, 2008)

Actually, all of the cable news shows spend WAY too much time on the tragedy TV angle ("all Britney all the time"). However, on Fox, the Brit Hume show is unusually good. The first half hour is intended to be equivalent to the network news. The only difference is that the "Special Report with Brit Hume" doesn't try to do an anti-conservative bias. Academic studies of all of the network news during the election cycle confirm that Brit's program is the most "fair and balanced" with NBC being the most ideologically driven. Some candidates (e.g., Ron Paul) get short shrift on all networks. However, I have seen more of Dennis K. on Fox than I really feel a need for (anyone seen a UFO lately?).

The last half of the "Special Report with Brit Hume" is a special delight. With a stable of regulars that include NPR's Juan Williams and Mara Liasson, Nina Easton (Fortune), Charles Krauthammer, Mort Kondracke, Bill Kristol, and Fred Barnes, it offers some of the best of punditry EVERY day (M-F)!

In their regular programs, I also appreciate, in between the "All Britney, all the time," hearing from notable liberals and conservatives such as former Dukakis capaign manager Susan Estridge, radio talk show host Laura Ingraham, long time Democrat Bob Beckel (Mondale campaign manager), etc.

Some of the other programs--"Fox and Friends" (= to Today Show) and the "news" hours in their schedule are driven by fires, floods, and floozies. But, Brit Hume's nightly news and analysis is not Hannity and Colmes. It is solid news and great punditry.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll agree with all that Dennis. We used to be a hard core Foxnews family. It was the only station we watched. It just got progressively junky until I couldn't stomach it anymore. Certainly didn't want my kids hearing the soft **** they were covering. But you are right, Brit Hume does well and I really like the folks in that particular forum. Keep the rest of Faux News thought. It's icky.


----------



## Narnian (Jan 20, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> The last half of the "Special Report with Brit Hume" is a special delight. With a stable of regulars that include NPR's Juan Williams and Mara Liasson, Nina Easton (fortune), Charles Krauthammer, Mort Kondracke, Bill Kristol, and Fred Barnes, it offers some of the best of punditry EVERY day (M-F)!


 Wholeheartedly!

I used to watch a lot more of Fox News but have dropped back to just Brit Hume.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 20, 2008)

Hannity and Colmes - too much yelling and talking points (left and right)
Bill O'Reilly - too narcissistic
Gretta van Susstern - NO more fires, floods, and floozies . . . PLEASE!
Shepherd Smith and most of the other anchors - tragedy tv mixed in with some very interesting political commentary

Brit Hume's show - (ta da) - my favoritie hour on television


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Hannity and Colmes - too much yelling and talking points (left and right)
> Bill O'Reilly - too narcissistic
> Gretta van Susstern - NO more fires, floods, and floozies . . . PLEASE!
> Shepherd Smith and most of the other anchors - tragedy tv mixed in with some very interesting political commentary
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 20, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Fair and balanced doesn't exist anywhere in the news.







Blue Tick said:


> Liberals generally do a great job at research but come to wrong conclusions.


----------

